# Project Golden



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

It's a good news when you can't find a particular shrimp you want to buy, it forces you to make it happen yourself.

I was looking for high grade golden/snow white but couldn't find any source. The one I wanted is acceptable whiteness on the body and full white legs. So I decided to try it myself. Since I have a tank set up for another project (SSS Flowerhead + white leg CRS), I use the same tank to do this project golden as a side project. (since both involved golden)

Now F2 is out. Let me share some pictures on this unfinished project. The parent goldens were all from my other CBS. So this is actually the 3rd possibly more generation in my tanks. I know I'm not there yet, but I'm moving that direction.

Some of the F2 have more coverage on the legs, like this one. But body whiteness is not acceptable. 



Some of the F2 have better body colour, but leg coverage isn't there yet. Like this one.


And these are the by-products.


Hope you enjoy this post. I do have some that have both features, so I'm guess I should get something close to my goal before another year is gone.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow.. Great job Randy. Good progress


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Nicee shrimps dude! 
Keep us updated


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Now, a problem in this project. After I posted this project in my blog, a close friend (also a shrimp breeder of course) proposed to help me with this guy. Should I take it? The colour on the body beats most of pure line CRS less than $100 ea. Oh, and he is picking a few with 100% white leg coverage too.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

WOW! I want a Snow White like that now. They always were my fav. Mine are mostly goldens with orange hue.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> WOW! I want a Snow White like that now. They always were my fav. Mine are mostly goldens with orange hue.


That's the cull of my friend's line breeding after 4 years ;-)


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow that is amazing. It's tough cause sometimes getting to that point is the fun part, but if you are using it for another project, I would take the shortcut. That's just me lol. 
Is that a snow white or golden? It seems impossible to find them now in the GTA. After seeing and learning about golden bees I have been on the search as well. Tommy said he might get some in later this month as well?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I read before that Snow White is from CBS and golden from CRS. But my friends in Taiwan are aware of that theory. These are line bred from golden and culls from the result of 4 years of work. If I take it I will mark it so I don't take the full credit. Now, I'm really interested in seeing his main tank. 

If I do take these it will be limited quantity. Multiple members have asked me to get some for them. I will have to ask my friend's permission for that. He didn't plan to let them out in the market yet. I hope others can find stuff like this to share with local hobbyists too.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Interesting, goodluck with the venture.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

This project is clearly important to you if you're willing to spend that much for such shrimp. After all, you do often tell us how cheap you are , which I mean in the kindest way possible, truly.

It's been interesting to watch your progress here. 

If you are looking for opinions, here's mine. If you have the money, it would get you to your goal faster, so that may be a good thing. But there's another thing to consider. It might also take away some or perhaps quite a lot of your own satisfaction in getting those results entirely by your own efforts. 

Only you can answer the question of whether speeding up the results is worth more than the satisfaction of doing it all yourself.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> This project is clearly important to you if you're willing to spend that much for such shrimp. After all, you do often tell us how cheap you are , which I mean in the kindest way possible, truly.
> 
> It's been interesting to watch your progress here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen. I think I'll take it. He will only give me male ones so at least I get half the credit ;-) After all, there's no shortage of project ideas in this hobby. There's another joint project I'm working on which we will do it from scratch. And there are so many other things I want to do too so I'll take the shortcut here.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Too true. I will keep watching to see how it all goes.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Randy, I have several ladies in waiting that could do with some cool snow dudes...the other 2 are hiding (camera shy )


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice flowerhead/K14, are these the shrimps you were forecasting? I will update when I get the golden, should be in 2 weeks.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nope....but I do LOVE these ones! Thanks to Ebi-Ken for arranging these for me  they are just freaking pretty.


----------

